# Swift Sundance Water Heater



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone has had a prob with the water heater on a Swift Sundance 590 RS. We have been away this weekend, and despite putting it in for about an hour at the max temp, no hot water, and no we were not out of gas, any ideas please?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

did you have the 240v heater switch on ??
chapter


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

Hi we had same prob this summer during hols, would not fire up on gas!
Guess u r getting a red light?
This is what happened to ours & truma told me to do the following:-
Does it click when ist turned on & then click again & red light comes on?
If so try it again nip outside to flue & SNIFF FOR GAS!!
If u can smell gas the gas valve is working, so the spark ignitor is not working!!
It will require a new circuit board, easy to swop but about £126!
Got mine from a dealer but on return found them on ebay from about £20 (just my luck) suggest u try that 1st.
Good luck Ian


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

Oh & you have removed the flue cover??


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

beat me to that :roll: it was my next question
chapter


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I think it might have been the flue cover, we had ours stolen and only last week replaced it, very easy to forget thanks Ian, will let you know in due course if you were correct


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Just wondered if anyone has had a prob with the water heater on a Swift Sundance 590 RS. We have been away this weekend, and despite putting it in for about an hour at the max temp, no hot water, and no we were not out of gas, any ideas please?


Is it possible you have a blockage in the gas supply to the heater ? I understand that at this time of the year it is not unusual to get spiders crawling into gas pipes and blocking them with spider and silk.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> frenchfancy said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondered if anyone has had a prob with the water heater on a Swift Sundance 590 RS. We have been away this weekend, and despite putting it in for about an hour at the max temp, no hot water, and no we were not out of gas, any ideas please?
> ...


Thanks for that reassuring thought Grizzly, says he who does not like spiders!

Russell


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Sorry Ian it was not the flue cover as it was off, don't know how to prove it is the circuit board


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

I have been told simply unplugging & refitting the cb may cure the problem, its simple to do, if u look on the truma site there are diagrams.
Ian


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

If you listen very carefully (lift the panel above the heater) turn heater on you should hear a clunk of the gas valve, then some clicks of the spark generator, if you dont hear the clicks, but a second clunck instead, like mine did , it may well be the spark generator which is on the cb being faulty!
Hope that helps Ian


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> Just wondered if anyone has had a prob with the water heater on a Swift Sundance 590 RS. We have been away this weekend, and despite putting it in for about an hour at the max temp, no hot water, and no we were not out of gas, any ideas please?


had the same problem on sundance 590 rl, replaced the gas heater unit comes complete with circuit board, changed in 10 minutes , purchased from todds motorhomes, coote lane, lostock hall, nr preston. price with 10% discount off thier web site £85.00 now runs perfect, symptom before was it wouldnt light could hear it striking then flame failure red light would come , approx 10seconds after igniting


----------

